# Garmin Adapter für Newman Vorbau



## bösewicht (26. April 2022)

Hallo,
Gibt was hübsches zur Befestigung eines Garmin Edge im Blickfeld vor dem Newman Vorbau (2 Schraubenklemmung) das man empfehlen kann?

So etwas wie bei Tune oder Synthace, das direkt mittig an den Schrauben des Vorbaus passt?


----------



## sparkfan (26. April 2022)

Unabhängig vom Vorbau und Gerät habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit SP Connect gemacht. Mindestens der Stem Mount Pro und der Micro Stem Mount in Zusammenhang mit der Universalhalterung oder dem Universal Interface halten bombenfest.
Die Universalhalterung ist vermutlich nicht hoch genug für ein Garmin. Aber das Universal Interface klebt bombenfest. Bei mir klebt es an einer Powerbank und auf der Powerbank ist ein Smartphone fixiert. Ziemliches Gewicht, wackelt trotzdem nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bösewicht (1. Mai 2022)

Danke für den Tipp, schau ich mir mal an!


----------

